# Black Locust....



## Fishbucket (Aug 18, 2010)

After I made up the dutchmans for the old bucksaw I have out of some Black Locust. I want to nab a few pieces to take with me to the new house. 
I know that it floureses under Black light and figured it's a good contrasting wood for some Duckcalls, jewlery boxes and such I want to make. 
Out back in the field here at the house, I moved the fence behind some old growth wood,bushes and blackberrys to let the goats eat it down. The landlord and I cut up some of the Black locust trees that had fallen over. 

It's still a mess but most is bucked up. 




















There's a mama Fox and two kits living under the laydown.









So I grabbed the chainsaw and went to town. But, boy this stuff is tough..










Now this is where you guys come in... I brought them up to the shop and hacked off the bark. 










I know the cut ends check real bad.. within a few hours infact. 
So I took some waterbased clear and painted the ends and cut sides.










I'm hoping that this will do the trick. I dont have a way to quick dry it out. and I'm not going to need any of it for 6 months to a year... 

Did I do alright? what would you have done? I have a couple more 4-5' logs to do it again.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

That is some pretty wood but it is harder than superman's knee caps. The more it dries the harder it gets. If I were trying to keep some lumber from splitting I would have done the same as you did.

I have seen folks use the Black Locust for fence post and later the posts sprouted leaves, it is some tough wood.


----------



## Fishbucket (Aug 18, 2010)

yeah, I was reading up that they brought it over for just that... fence posts, because it was so hard to put a tool thru. 
They have had them last close to 100 yrs in the ground. And I believe it too. some of the down trees out back the landlord says been there 40 yrs. and narry a punky spot or rotten where it laid on the ground. 

We ate a couple chains getting thru the dead/dry stuff. :thumbdown: 
I'm mostly going to use it for small parts and inlays... maybe some gun grips.... heck, I may just use them for stepping stones.:laughing:


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

I can already tell that's going to be some eye candy. BL can be plain like any wood, but is beyootiful when it shows the color spectrum of the species in a single short section like yours appears to have. Nice find.





>


----------

